# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Urgent Plea, Looking for Collin from Bread Nut Walk

## PootoosinNCUSA

I am trying to find anyone who has seen/heard from or about my beloved friend of more than 15 years, who seems to have vanished.
His name is Collin Thompson. He is a slight frame Natty with locks to the ground; a woodcarver from Bread Nut Walk in St. E. He lived in Negril for years, but returned to BNWalk early this year. He was traveling regularly to the South Coast to sell his crafts.
For more than a decade we have communicated several times a week. Our last convo was over 4 months ago, and we signed off with a promise to speak again on the weekend. I have never heard from him since, and I can't find anyone who has any report on his well-being or whereabouts.
This is such an unusual development, I have grown gravely concerned.
If anyone even knows someone in Bread Nut Walk, I can't express my gratitude enough if someone could inquire.
Blessings and heartfelt thanks, in advance, for any information.
Kim
Asheville, NC

----------


## Jim-Donna

I will be PRAYING that you hear from your friend.

----------


## PootoosinNCUSA

Thanks you Jim/Donna~  I love your signature, and it explains how I feel about Collin.  We have had a love affair for nearly 20 years, and he calls me 2-3 times week like clockwork.  Our last convo included the usual sign off of "talk to you again on..."  That was over 4 months ago, and I'm still praying.
Your prayers are welcomed and greatly appreciated.  Should you come across ANYONE who can contact him, please pass along my number (828)290-0210.  It is possible his phone was lost/stolen and he has no way to call me.
One love.  Blessings,
Kim

----------

